
Twitter temporarily bans Donald Trump from tweeting - TenJack
https://mashable.com/article/twitter-temporarily-bans-donald-trump/
======
calmworm
“UPDATE: Aug. 5, 2020, 6:07 p.m. PDT: A Twitter spokesperson incorrectly
confirmed via email that the account of @realDonaldTrump was temporarily
banned from tweeting. Instead, as the Washington Post now reports, it was the
account of the Trump team, @TeamTrump, that was temporarily banned.”

------
dungdang
they got banned on a technicality: they said children are almost immune from
covid. this, to a regular person means there is almost no danger to children.
which is absolutely true. so the thing to do here, is to ditch twitter and
move to a free platform. one that let's you post text, and for others to
reply. so about a thousand other services. twitter can do what it wants, and
we are free not to use it. free speech is free speech, and to have our
government's speech censored by corporations is just funny.

